
How Empassioned Amateurs Built a New Planetary Nervous System - evanh2002
https://backchannel.com/how-empassioned-amateurs-built-a-new-planetary-nervous-system-8c7636d1215e#.4oeaz9avf
======
andrewfromx
this is the coolest gif ever [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*P41qd9rjbKD7Lqr0a...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*P41qd9rjbKD7Lqr0aTKgXQ.gif) that's data
supplied by humans just for the sake of getting the data. It's Migratory
patterns of Western Meadowlarks (via eBird) but it reprents a new way to get
data. Passionaite human volunteers who have nothing else to do! Universal
income will make many more of these volunteers.

------
strgrd
Sooner than you think, self-replicating probes will expand this nervous system
into the infinite expanse, and in our simulations, many iterations of
ourselves will know much about the universe, but why.

------
woodandsteel
I wonder if the planetary nervous system stores its data in the interplanetary
file system.

